
CBP Agent Rams Vehicle into Videographer - wonder_er
https://www.roadblockrevelations.org/wp/2019/10/13/cbp-agent-rams-vehicle-into-videographer/
======
chooseaname
There simply isn't any excuse for this behavior. Even if you stretch what is
on the video and say the cameraman ran in front of the vehicle (and I'm not),
the CBP officer should have stopped and helped the man. To just drive off is
criminal and should be punished.

~~~
jacobush
And even if you stretch it half-way and it was sort of deliberate but not
intended to be as bad, you still should think "oh _fuck_ " and stop, help,
report (yourself) in that order.

------
jacobush
Is ubiqutious camera technology an equaliser or not? I used to believe it was
the fact that it used to be _" your word against mine"_ which largely
prevented prosecution of state actors.

And that camera evidence in the future would change that. Now, I'm not so
sure. I feel there is a lot of non-refutable behaviour caught on camera which
is never prosecuted and just brushed over.

~~~
kevingadd
Ultimately the problem is that many people are happy to believe what they want
to believe, and no amount of video or audio evidence will change their mind
about it. There _are_ sometimes people who just need to be convinced, but the
way things run these days, those people usually aren't the ones in power.

Pervasive video recording means we get to see more of the day-to-day
atrocities being committed but that doesn't matter much in most cases because
the people in power already knew and don't care.

~~~
chooseaname
Being negative is easier than being positive. It is far easier for most people
to simply believe that the "other" party is evil. Until we can find a way to
teach people how to reason about hard topics, we'll have a divided nation,
which makes it easy for awful people to come into power.

------
traderjane
In every land there’s the law and there’s the law’s law.

~~~
jopsen
No, it's not like this in other developed countries.

We don't let officers do this where I live.

------
shams93
With the worst leadership ever in our history scapegoating the media it green
lights government murder of journalists just like we are a petty 3rd world
dictatorship. How long before the US loses its developed nation status?

